
Tactics to Solve the Chicken-Or-Egg Problem and Grow Your Marketplace - sajid
https://www.nfx.com/post/19-marketplace-tactics-for-overcoming-the-chicken-or-egg-problem
======
DoreenMichele
Several of these strike me as "concentrate things so your initial offering
meets some minimal threshold of value to participants." I think the clearest
example of what I mean by that is this:

 _Tactic 17: Set a time constraint. You can actually program excitement into
the marketplace with the help of time constraints.

Examples: At launch, Tophatter only let people bid between 8-9pm PT. During
this hour the marketplace felt crowded._

I wouldn't frame it as being about _feeling crowded._ To my mind, limiting the
time frame helps ensure that there is a sufficient activity level to be
worthwhile for participants.

------
kthejoker2
Straightforward, interesting, practical, not overpromising or overbearing ...
does this person not know how the modern web operates?

